# my first show type mice



## mike k (Jun 22, 2010)

yeah finaly got some show mice

they are from harlequin 
and delivered by matt(shiprat) Thanks guys

heres a few pics
silver buck









cream buck









cream does









silver doe and dove doe









plus also came home to 2 litters of fancy mice
one litter from a fawn coloured
the othe from a tan coloured

so in all today has been a good day
oh and a cornsnake had some eggs aswell today

hope u guys like
thanks mike


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I love the silvers


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I love the creams!!!


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

They are very pretty, so lucky, I hope I´ll get show mice someday  like the cream most


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

The creams are saying they want to come live with me across the pond! :lol: In all seriousness, congrats they all look lovely!


----------



## MarlaAlVutha (Nov 7, 2009)

RainyDayMice said:


> The creams are saying they want to come live with me across the pond! :lol: In all seriousness, congrats they all look lovely!


That is soo funny cause those silvers are saying the same thing to me!


----------



## mike k (Jun 22, 2010)

I am sorry to say that I speak flewent (sp) mouse tongue and they are sayin they don't like to swim so they will be staying with me but they said if u send ur address they will write to u as a penpal

Mike


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey, that silver looks like a Blackthorn silver! I can always tell a Blackthorn-bred mouse face LOL. I gave Paul some silvers at Bradford in January, so they are probably from them.

They're all beautiful, anyway 

Sarah xxx


----------



## mike k (Jun 22, 2010)

sorry missed a bit of info they are silver tans and dove tans
mike


----------

